# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - February 2009



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*

"Construction of Aircraft Parking and Taxiways and Ammunition Storage Area Upgrade" at KAF


> ....Title: USA - Construction of Aircraft Parking and Taxiways and Ammunition Storage Area Upgrade, Kandahar Afghanistan - USILCD 008/09
> 
> Deadline: The list of qualified and certified firms who may be interested in receiving an Invitation for Bid must be provided to the US Delegation to NATO by 07 February 2009.
> 
> ...




"Rappel Tower, CFB/ASU Wainwright, Alberta"


> ....The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to construct of a structural steel rappel tower with electrical requirements....




"Mountain Operations Course"


> ....Department of National Defence, CFB Gagetown, Oromocto, NB has a requirement for the provision of services as specified under "Background" below. The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government's intention to award a contract for these services to Canada West Mountain School, Vancouver British Columbia. Before awarding a contract, however, the government would like to provide other suppliers with the opportunity to demonstrate that they are capable of satisfying the requirements set out in this Notice, by submitting a statement of capabilities during the 15 calendar day posting period....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2009)

"Leopard 2 A6M- Spare Parts"


> ....Item1, 1015-12-3396628, 103929891CONTROL BOX, ELECTR
> 
> Item2, 1015-12-3392218, 103992322 BOX MAGAZINE,AMMUNITION
> 
> ...




"nVISOR SX HMDS"


> ....The Department of National DEFENCE has an urgent requirement for
> this equipment, to be delivered to Cdn Forces Shearwater, N.S.
> as soon as possible in early 2009. Quantity required is 3 units.
> 
> ...




"Development of an optical sensor to detect General Aviation (GA) sized traffic"


> ....The National Research Council (NRC) has a requirement for the provision of services as specified under "Background" below. The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government's intention to award a contract for these services to York University, Toronto, Ontario....  This requirement is aimed at the development of an optical sensor to detect General Aviation (GA) sized traffic within class G airspace (speeds less than 200 knots), from an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) with a maximum velocity of 100 knots. The proposed Contractor will develop a prototype hardware/software suite, mounted on an aircraft, for the timely detection of approaching aircraft that might be on a collision course. The concept is based on high-frame-rate, very wide field of view (120°x45° or more) optical camera technology developed at York University. This system is to be combined with collision avoidance algorithms under investigation at the National Research Council....




_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2009)

"Box Lunches"


> ....This requirement is for the supply and delivery of In-Transit Meals "Box Lunches" for Department of National Defence at CFB Gagetown in Oromocto, New Brunswick on an as and when requested basis for the period from April 1, 2009 to March 31, 2010 inclusive....




"360 Degree Camera System"


> ....PWGSC intends to enter into a sole-source contract with Immersive Media Corp, Calgary Alberta for the purchase of two (2) 360 degree camera systems and training for Department of National DEFENCE, CFB Gagetown, Oromocoto, New Brunswick.  The estimated value of the contract is $305,100.00 GST/HST included....




"Leopard 2 A6M- Spare Parts"


> ....Line1, 1240-12-3397038, 103908523 EYEPIECE ASSEMBLY,OPTICAL
> INSTRUMENT
> 
> Line2, 6110-12-3353355, 103833572 SWITCHING
> ...



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2009)

"Refit of HMCS Preserver"


> ....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for a refit of HMCS PRESERVER; an Atlantic Canada based PROTECTEUR Class Auxiliary Oil Replenishment (AOR) ship based in Halifax, Nova Scotia. It is anticipated that the refit work will commence March 2010 with a completion date of January 2011. Issuance of the Invitation to Tender (ITT) is scheduled for the end of April 2009 .... The sourcing strategy relating to this procurement will be restricted to companies in Eastern Canada, from Montreal, Quebec east. The 1996 Shipbuilding Procurement Policy restricts the sourcing strategy to companies in Eastern Canada, provided adequate competition exists. The sourcing strategy is further restricted to companies from Montreal, Quebec east due to an unacceptable risk of damage to the HMCS PRESERVER and the Seaway, an unwarranted risk of damage to the commercial shipping in the Seaway and a risk to the environment....




"Ballistic Blankets"


> ....The Contractor is required to provide the Department of National DEFENCE (DND) with the equivalent of 51,000 ft2 of ballistics blankets. Sizes are but not limited to :2 ft x 6 ft, 4 ft x 6 ft, 3 ft x 2 ft. Qty's and sizes required will be specified two weeks after contract award. Ballistics blankets are to be manufactured in accordance with:
> 
> - Manufacturing data for shield, personal protective dated July 2008,
> - Ballistic Test Protocol Fragment Simulating Projectiles dated July 2008,
> ...




"RADIO, SECURE DESK/VEHICLE"


> ....For the provision of military secure radios. These radios are required by the expeditionary Mission Support Squadron (MSS) for operations with Air, Maritime and Land forces. These radios are used for general communications, command and control, safety and emergency functions. They must be compatible with the existing secure systems currently in use in the Canadian Forces.  Specifically, the PRC-117 radio.  The MSS currently has zero secure radios. Without this communication, the MSS is unable to integrate with land, maritime and aviation forces in secure radio networks. Given obvious importance of secure conversations, the MSS is excluded from this crucial aspect of command and control. This could also in mission failure and serious injury or loss of life in combat situations....




"ILLUMINATION INTEGRATED SMALL ARMS"


> ....To supply and deliver Illumination Integrated Small Arms, previously catalogue as "Tactical Light Kit Insight M3X" to the Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Forces Supply Depot in Montreal, Quebec.
> 
> Item 1&2 NSN:5855-01-538-9356, qty: 1000 each, Part # 0B107 (Insight Technology Inc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2009)

You read it here first just before Xmas 2008....
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81725/post-792079.html#msg792079

*Canada's military finds fix to age old "frozen fingers" problem*
Vpilieci, Bits and Bytes blog, Canada.com, 6 Feb 09
Blog entry link

Trust us Canucks to come up with technology to help people survive winter. The Canadian military has new technology that will allow Canadians to face -40 degree temperatures (FYI: that temperature is the same in both Celcius and Fahrenheit) without the need for three pairs of mittens and a wool toque! The military has just released information on a new battery powered vest that it has developed to help soliders stay warm in extreme cold conditions....


*Canada wins the war on frozen fingers*
The military’s finger-warming vest could be a hit with anglers
Emily Burke, Macleans.ca blog, 20 Jan 09
Blog entry link

Researchers at the Department of National Defence have developed the Torso Heating for Dexterity in the Cold system, a close fitting battery-powered vest with a built-in thermostat. Rather than covering the hands with a heated glove, the vest increases the wearer’s core temperature to the point where the body can keep fingers warm on its own. It’s the first of its kind in the world, says Darren Menabney, business development officer at Defense Research and Development Canada. “There’s nothing out there that really does the same thing.”  The vest uses a built-in control system to monitor the wearer’s finger temperature, and turns up the heat when they’re chilly. This fools the core into thinking that the body is overheating, triggering an automatic response to send warm blood to the extremities.....

_More on links_


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2009)

- Air Cadet Flight Training in Quebec and the Rest of Canada

- PRECISION HYDROGRAPHIC ECHO SOUNDER for Canadian Forces Auxiliary Vessel “QUEST”

- "....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for Jacket, buoyancy aid. Black colour, 100% nylon outer shell, with foam insulation, waterproof, insulated groin protector,(beavertail), hood stowage in collar, SOLAS approved retro-reflective tape on hood and shoulders of jacket...."

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2009)

"CFSS STOCK FOR CP140 AURORA FLEET"


> The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the following items to be delivered to Canadian Forces Supply Depots located in Montreal, Quebec by April 9, 2009.
> 
> 1)    NSN: 5995-01-251-0071            CABLE ASSEMBLY,RADIO FREQUENCY
> NSCM: 96214         Raytheon Company         P/N: 718946-1
> ...




"Provision of Emergency Medical Support to DRDC Suffield"


> ....The Department of National Defence, Defence Research & Development Canada Suffield (DRDC Suffield) has a requirement for the provision of emergency medical support to DRDC Suffield.  The Field Operations Section of DRDC Suffield carries out an extensive field test program that involves the use of hazardous materials and oversees a counter-terrorism training program involving the use of Chemical Warfare Agents (CWA).  DRDC-Suffield safety policies mandate that on-site emergency medical personnel are in attendance during these field tests and training programs....




"MINIVAN, WHEELCHAIR ACCESSIBLE"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the delivery of QTY TEN (10) Wheelchair Accesssible Minivan.
> 
> Quantity: 10
> WITH AN OPTION FOR ADDITIONAL QTY OF UP TO FIVE (5), EXERCISABLE FOR A PERIOD OF ONE YEAR FROM DATE OF CONTRACT.
> ...



_More on link and attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2009)

"Within NATO, soldier modernization is achieved amongst five capability areas: Survivability, Sustainability, Mobility, Lethality and C41 (Command, Control, Communications, Computing, Intelligence). Canadian solider modernization efforts to date have resulted in dramatic improvements in the areas of soldier survivability , mobility and sustainability. Further efforts are now underway to achieve significant improvements in solder lethality and C4I. There are four main acquisition projects planned to achieve these aims: the Integrated Soldier System Project (ISSP), the Small Arms Replacement Project II (SARP 2); the Sniper System Project, and the Future Combat Uniform (FCU) project. All of these projects are within the timeframe of the Army of Tomorrow (present to approximately 2020).  Human Factors Engineering (HFE) support will be required during the project planning and implementation phases of each of the aforementioned projects...."

"Arctic Region Environmental, Geophysical and Geotechnical Services" for Defence Construction Canada

"....In recent years, the DEFENCE Research and Development Canada - Valcartier Environmental Characterization Group has developed a suite of computer models for calculating atmospheric effects on sensors. The aim of this contract is to validate the integrated model for generating profiles and to put together user interfaces that can be linked hierarchically into higher-level programs...."

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2009)

*Combat on the cutting edge*
Military plans to sink big bucks into high-tech gear for the battlefield
CHRIS LAMBIE, Halifax Chronicle-Herald, 12 Feb 09
Article link

Canada’s soldiers of tomorrow could have assault rifles that are lighter, share pictures and come with a central power source to charge high-tech sighting, magnification, laser aimers and grenade launchers.

They may also have vibrating vests to give directional cues about the enemy, goggles that project information onto their retinas, digital maps on hand-held computers and radar that can see through walls.

And new uniforms could include tourniquet bandages and anti-microbial drugs, as well as built-in protection from chemical and biological weapons in sensitive areas where soldiers sweat.

These are some of the concepts Ottawa is spending a fortune on to make Canadian soldiers more lethal.

It issued a tender Wednesday worth about $4.75 million for what the military calls human factors engineering support. The three-year contract is meant to usher several high-tech projects worth well over $1 billion from the lab to the battlefield....

_More on link_







More here from United Press International (.pdf also attached)

_- edited to add UPI story -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2009)

"RETORT POUCHES (FISH)"


> ....Entrées item AA56 Salmon Filet Nature in accordance with Department of National DEFENCE (DND) as per D-85-001-069/SF-002, dated 92-06-26, Specification for Meat, Poultry, Fruit and Baked Dessert Products in Retort Pouches.
> 
> Quantity: 66,668 / 110g pouches.
> 
> ...




"Vrroom Products" - More info about Vrroom


> ....Requesting a Standing Offer for the supply and delivery of miscellaneous VRROOM Products to Department of National DEFENCE, 3 ASG Food Services at CFB Gagetown in Oromocto, New Brunswick on an "as and when" requested basis for the period from 01 April, 2009 to 31 March, 2010 inclusive....




"Purchase of Air Transportable Shower System, CFB/ASU Wainwright, Alberta"


> ....The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to supply of two (2) air transportable shower systems to provide close support to tactical personnel on deployment....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2009)

"....It is the intention of PWGSC to award a Standing Offer Agreement for the Repair and or overhaul or exchange and or procurement of undercarriage landing gear parts and components for the Department of Transport in support of the CL600/CL601/604 and Dash 8 aircraft on an as and when requested basis for the period of April 1st 2009 to March 31, 2011...."

"Demolition charges" for PWGSC

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Feb 2009)

"....The Centre for Operational Research & Analysis (CORA) of Defence Research & Development Canada (DRDC) has a research project, funded through the DRDC Technology Investment Fund (TIF), pertaining to Modelling Meta-Organisational Collaboration and Decision Making. Its objectives include developing high level models of collaboration behaviour and decision making, developing psycho-social conceptual models, and exploring potential mechanisms for overcoming social and cognitive barriers to collaboration. These will contribute to an understanding of how group and individual goals are affected and the effects of team- and organizational-level variables on the collective or shared decision-making process...."



Sandwiches and training area gravel for CFB/ASU Wainwright


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2009)

"NWS Facilities Condition Assessment Study of the Structures, Mechanical & Electrical Systems .... Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide professional services for the proposed projects which will be located at Various Northern Provinces .... which will involve work in the Yukon, North West Territories, Nunavut, Newfoundland and Labrador, and Ontario .... The cost estimate for this project is $1,800,000. This is only an estimate and should not be used as the sole basis for price calculations...."


"....The Department of National Defence, Montreal, Quebec, has a requirement for the supply and delivery of Infrared Light Aiming Kits (NSN:5855-01-511-8907) Quantity 1000 to be delivered prior to 30 March 2009. There are options to purchase additional quantities of 2000 prior to 31 March 20010 and quantity 2000 prior to March 31, 2011.  It is proposed to contract with R. Nicholls Distributors Inc. Longueuil, Quebec, the only authorized distributor for this equipment, which is manufactured by Insight Technologies Inc...."


"....The Department of National Defence (DND) have a requirement for a Contractor to design, construct , test, trial and deliver a quantity of one (1), approximately 8 Metre long Rigid Hull Inflatable boat complete with Government Supplied Material (GSM), twin 150 HP Evinrude E-TEC outboard motors, trailer and all ancillary equipment. This boat and trailer are to be manufactured, tested and delivered to Destination, Lazo, BC .... The vessel is required at destination by the DND on or before 31 March 2009 (If Possible) ...."


"....It is the intent of Public Works & Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on Department of National Defence, Base Supply, Shilo, Manitoba, to negotiate on a sole source basis with Doneff Museum Mannequins for twenty four (24) Mannequins. Delivery is mandatory by March 31, 2009 ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2009)

"....The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the supply of multiple surface and aerial targets to be employed to meet Naval and Air Force weapons firing objectives during EXERCISE TRIDENT FURY 09....



"....The objective of this requirement is to conduct research on the "naive" geographic cognition of agencies involved in all hazards risk assessment within the public safety and security domain, and the role of geographic information exchange on multi-agency collaboration and shared decision making with regard to all hazards risk assessment. The research will produce reports that will provide recommendations for geographic information exchange as well as documenting advances in knowledge of applied spatial cognition...."



"....SPRAY IN BOX LINER (for CANSOFCOM Petawawa, 427 SOA Sqn, and Canadian Joint Incidence Response Unit)
- MINIMUM THICKNESS ON THE BED 5/32"
- MINIMUM THICKNESS ON THE SIDES 1/8"
- MUST SPRAY THE UPPER RAIL OF THE BED, WHERE THE CAP SITS
- MUST NOT CRACK, PEEL OR WARP
- MUST PERMANENTLY PROTECT TRUCKBED FROM ABRASION & RUST
- MUST BEA RUBBERY, NON-STICK SURFACE THAT WILL GRIP & HOLD
CARGO IN PLACE
- COLOUR MUST BE BLACK.


TRUCK CAPS
- MUST BE CAB HIGH
- NO SIDE & REAR WINDOWS
- MUST HAVE A REAR BRAKE LIGHT
- MUST HAVE DOUBLE TEE HANDLES, LEFT & RIGHT SIDE, LATCHING
MECHANISM
- COLOUR MUST BE COLOUR CODED TO MATCH TRUCK...."



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2009)

"....The Canadian Navy will celebrate its centennial in 2010 with a year of events and festivities across Canada. As part of this occasion, National Defense wishes to highlight the anniversary by building a national monument in Ottawa to commemorate the Canadian men and women in naval uniform who have served, continue to serve and will serve in the future. The monument, which is to be unveiled in May 2011, will be located at Richmond Landing, in the core of Canada's Capital Region.

The NCC, in partnership with the Canadian Navy, is inviting teams of professional artists, landscape architects, architects and landscape designers to submit their credentials and examples of prior experience as the first stage of a two-phase competition.

An internationally renowned jury of art and design professionals will select up to five finalist design teams, based on qualifications and past experience. These finalist teams will be invited to participate in phase two of the competition, where they will be asked to prepare a design concept and present it to the jury in October 2009.

The jury is composed of the following five people: Malaka Ackaoui, landscape architect; Dr. Laura Brandon, art curator and historian; Joe Fafard, artist; Captain (Navy) K.J. Pickford, Canadian Navy representative; and Don Vaughan, landscape architect.

Location: In Ottawa at Richmond Landing, a historical location in the downtown core...."

More on link, attachment


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2009)

"....There is a requirement to conduct a study on the reactivation of dune habitat to support various species at risk such as the Kangaroo Rat, population recovery in the Middle Sand Hills.  Study will provide Conservation Management information on the necessary level of fire and grazing intensity for habitat restoration. As responsible land stewards, CFB Suffield acknowledges the importance of maintaining critical habitat for identified Species-at-Risk and assisting in population recovery of these species...."



"....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the purchase of a quantity of thirty-six (36) Beyond Line of Sight Communication (BLOS COMM) systems to be used on the Canadian Forces fleet of CF188 Hornet aircraft operating out of CFB Cold Lake, Alberta and CFB Bagotville, Quebec. These  systems are to be supportable, interoperable and operationally capable of providing CF188 Hornet aircraft operating beyond line of sight from ground-based radio transmitters and radar stations the capability of sending and receiving voice communications to and from the Canadian NORAD Region and Canadian Air Defence Sector Headquarters until the CF188 estimated life expectancy (ELE) of 31 December 2020...."



"....The Human Factors Research and Engineering Section at Defence Research and Development Canada, Toronto, ON has a requirement to enhance the prototype neck support devices developed under earlier phases of the research and development effort. The period of the Contract is for one year from date of Contract award, with an option to extend the Contract for one (1) additional year...."



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2009)

"....This notification of intent to invite bids covers the construction of a power plant, electrical distribution system, water distribution systems, installation of communication lines and drainage/dust control layer (gravel) in the South Park area of Kandahar Airfield (KAF), the construction of billeting for approximately 1,500 personnel, and the relocation of the sustainment battalion compound into the industrial area at KAF .... Receipt of Proposals under US National Competitive Bidding procedures is planned for March 2009...."



"....On behalf of the Department of National Defence, Vernon Military Camp, the provision of all labour, equipment, materials and transportation for the delivery of two (2) Alpine Rock Climbing and Hiking programs in accordance with the following dates and Cadet numbers for each program as specified in the Statement of Work contained in the solicitation document ...."



"....Relocate Lead Contaminated Soil to Registered Landfill – Winona Rifle Range, Grimsby, Ontario - The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to relocate stockpiled lead contaminated soil to registered landfill...."



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Feb 2009)

.... PWGSC is developing a master plan for Tunney's Pasture, a major employment node in Ottawa that currently accommodates approximately 10,000 federal employees. A master plan will provide direction for the future development of the site .... Prepared in close consultation with the National Capital Commission (NCC) and other stakeholders, the master plan will
include a comprehensive development strategy that defines the principles, objectives and policy direction for the site, typical of a NCC Sector Plan. Development planning and urban design principles, criteria and guidelines will be developed with respect to land use, circulation, built form, open space, heritage, environment and servicing/ utilities ....



".... This International Call for Bids (ICB) covers the procurement of services associated with the furniture programme for the new NATO Headquarters. The services will include requirement assessment, preliminary and final design development, specifications writing, assistance in furniture provider selection and coordination of the delivery of the furniture. The areas to be covered by the furniture program include but are not limited to: 40,000 square meters (sqm) of office space with standardized furniture arrangement, 1,300 sqm of restaurant space, 1,200 sqm of cafeterias and self-service restaurant, 450 sqm of library and 2,600 sqm of warehouse space .... The statement of work for the furniture programme is divided into six major phases to be implemented between 2009 and 2015 ...."



".... The (National Capital) Commission is seeking a Contractor who will be able and willing to present a fireworks Display during the Canada Day 2009 celebrations. This contract may be extended by two additional one year periods. Spectators will be on Parliament Hill, in Jacques-Cartier Park, in Major's Hill Park, on the shore of the Ottawa River at the Canadian Museum of Civilisation, on Victoria Island and on Wellington Street.  The Contractor is responsible to organise and present the following fireworks Display:  A show valued at $70,000.00 (CDN including G.S.T.), lasting 15 minutes, including shells from a minimum calibre (102mm) (4") to 305 mm (12") except for sound shells which may be of a caliber of 76mm (3”) launched from the Astrolabe on Nepean Point, on July 1st, 2009, at approximately 10:00 p.m ...."



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2009)

"....Provide for the rental of 50, 8 persons accommodation trailers for Department of National Defence for the Vancouver 2010 Olympics and Paralympics Games and deliver to Vancouver and Whistler area. The trailers shall be delivered and installed by November 01, 2009...."



"....The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to fit up the Military Museum, Calgary, Alberta .... The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $101,000.00 ...."



_More on links, attachments_


----------

